# 6 week cocatail not eating



## Daban (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello, 
This is my first time on the forum and i really hope i could get some help with all this experienced people's because there is no experienced vertinary clinic in birds near me last time i took my other cocatail to them one of them was calling the baby a pigeon! they give me some med and my baby died after three days.
so based on your answer i am planning to give my bird your proscribed med.
The cocatail which i got was small and it was his/her first time hand feed he was not opening his mouth at all and not beg for food i told the breeder he told me he is still young and it is his first time he will get use to it, but it is been 10 days and i still have to force him to tube feed him and he is some times begs but in a low voice, some time the voice changes to a strange low tone and not opening his mouth at all, he lost weight i dont have a scale but i can feel he lost half of his/her weight, 
I read a few articles i am confused but i am afraid of fungal infection, 
I truly need your help because you are all i got to help my baby.
Sorry for the english.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Continue what you are doing-force feed him if you have to, also-soak some seed-based cockatiel mix in water overnight-then rinse and offer him those soft seeds (put a liitle plate on the bottom of the cage) It is normal for fledgings to loose some weight but not too much. Be careful with tube-feeding though-it its very easy to do it wrong and aspirate the baby. Fungal infection usually affects younger chicks so put it out of your mind. It is normal that the baby doesnt beg-only 100% hand-raised (from day 10)chicks do the proper begging,while others-partially hand fed or parents raised rarely beg,but would accept some food if it is warm enough (read articles on right temperatures). Hope everything goes well and good Luck!


----------



## Daban (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you so much for taking time to answer my question, i will continue to do so and put some seeds in to a water right now, this is not my first time tube feeding a baby bird i am very careful but even though i dont like to do it but, in that case i am forced to do so because he/she didn't open his/her mouth, 
Thanks again.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

I only tube feed extremely underweight birds or sick adults and hate doing so. If baby is 6 weeks,he/she may well start eating on its own,make sure there is always some food avaialble to nibble, also boiled eggs really do help to gain weight and my birds love them, as for hand feeding,I dont know if you can buy ready bird formula,but if you cant here is the recipie that works for me-some corn tortilla,celery,shelled sunflower seeds some oats (gerber no-milk baby cereal works great) scrape or two of cuttlebone and enough water to blend it all-I do cook such formula every day and keep it in the fridge for the rest of the day. For feeding I use a dropper, that looks kind of like that https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...+dropper+suringe+images&imgrc=saaPdHOyk47f7M: inserting tip in babys mouth usually provokes him to open up


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

For future reference, please do not purchase an unweaned bird, especially if the baby has never been hand fed before. Did the breeder say why they were forcing the bird to hand feed when it wasn't used to it? This is very dangerous. Millet is a good starter food to try to get the baby interested in eating on it's own. Is the baby flying around and still active?


----------



## Daban (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys,
I take him to a vet far from me but they didn't take any tests even though i asked they didn't even take his weight but i asked and they did that he was 82 grams at time, they give me treatment for 5 days ( anti baiotic & vitamins) they said they will check him again in 10 days, 
He is food begs almost all the time now opening his mouth flys around in the house he is very good at flying not crashing in to things, also very active but, he keeps losing weight i don't have a clue why? 
As for the formula i give to babay it is best and most expensive one in my city that i can get ( pineta Vitovo) 
I also offered him some seeds and millet he managed to break some of it specialy the millet he is interested but, i don't think he can survive on its on because i check his crop in between feeds iti s empty.
Any more suggestion would be appreciated.


----------

